# 69 Beetle Technical



## Herrschildkrote (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello Volks,
I am a bus man myself. I own a bus with a T4 engine so I have little experience with the Beetle or the T2 motor.
I bought a beetle for winter driving and (when summer comes around) I will drive my bus and restore my beetle.
Anyways, I was looking for some input on information for my beetle. I know the motors are similar (between a T2 and T4) but I always know there are some little quirks that they dont' put in a Haynes manual.
Any input on late beetles would be great. thanks


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 69 Beetle Technical (Herrschildkrote)*

try checking into another forum, this forum gets almost NO ONE checking it out/participating in it. You should see if you can get a BENTLEY manual for your car, worlds worlds better, made by the same people that made it.


----------

